# Gun Rack



## hanau (Dec 26, 2012)

I had a request from a individual to add a draw under one of the gun racks I make and this is what I came up over the weekend.


















Now I am going to try and build another one with some carvings in it.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 26, 2012)

I like it but I have to ask, is that just the bottom portion of the gun rack?  If not I don't understand how it holds guns.


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Handguns I'm guessing?  Very nice...white oak?


----------



## hanau (Dec 26, 2012)

Paul 
 it is for handguns

here is one out of Walnut this one is what I call a tall rack. 





The one on top of the draw unit is actual a shorter version of the tall rack bolted to the draw unit.

Tim
 I used red oak to make it out of. 
I making another one now but I wish I had some wider walnut to make it out of.

I did go back and add red felt to the draw. Wasn't sure if they wanted it or not till they got back in touch with me.


----------



## Leviblue (Dec 26, 2012)

Nice!  I can say I haven't seen a gun rack like this before. I like the pistols as well!


----------



## wiset1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## longbeard (Dec 26, 2012)

Awesome
Love the pic with the heavy hardware, i'm a ruger man, i have a few ruger revolvers and can appreciate that piece of work. Sweet


----------



## plantman (Dec 26, 2012)

hanau said:


> I had a request from a individual to add a draw under one of the gun racks I make and this is what I came up over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  John; Mite I suggest gluing a set of runners inside the case above the drawer and out of sight to keep the drawer from tilting down when you pull it out? I will also usualy make a stop on the inside to keep the drawer from being pulled all the way out. I make it on a screw hanging on the inside of the front panel so you can swing it out of the way if you want to take the drawer out. Any ideas for a locking system??  Excellent crafsmanship !!!     Jim S


----------



## hanau (Dec 26, 2012)

Jim
 I did attach some stops to back of the draw to keep it from being pulled out.
You tilt the draw up and pull out at the same time.
Stops are glued and braided in place.






I thought about doing something like you mention, but wanted it to rest on the table when opening worried about weight in the draw causing it to possibly tip over.

Possibility of it tipping over is low but any slight tilt forward I would be worried about the guns shifting and hitting.

Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## StephenM (Dec 26, 2012)

How did you do the felt/material at the top?  I'm on the board of directors for our local historical society and need to make a rifle rack for 4 Hawkens and a Kentucky.


----------



## hanau (Dec 27, 2012)

StephenM said:


> How did you do the felt/material at the top?  I'm on the board of directors for our local historical society and need to make a rifle rack for 4 Hawkens and a Kentucky.



I cut the felt to size and used 3m spray adhesive, i tried the cheaper sprays and always go back to 3m it works better for me.


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 27, 2012)

Very nice, thanks for the picture of the completed one.  Now I visualize one with a top case on it with glass in the doors.......


----------



## plantman (Dec 27, 2012)

hanau said:


> Jim
> I did attach some stops to back of the draw to keep it from being pulled out.
> You tilt the draw up and pull out at the same time.
> Stops are glued and braided in place.
> ...


 
  Good reasons John !!! You don't know unless you ask why. Thanks  Jim S


----------



## hanau (Dec 27, 2012)

didn't have much to do today so I built another and added some carvings to it.
















Thanks for looking


----------



## Miles42 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow that is really nicely done.


----------



## rherrell (Dec 28, 2012)

I like it...great job!:biggrin:


----------



## ALA (Dec 28, 2012)

Very nice! Lots of possibilities. This would work nice sitting inside a safe as well. :biggrin:


----------



## plantman (Dec 29, 2012)

John; You added Some carving to it ???  Looks like a lot of some to me. Beautiful work !! Is that Butternut, Walnut, or some other wood. Hand or CNC ??    Jim S


----------



## hanau (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks all.

Jim It is built out of red oak and the carving where stained cherry. Pictures change the color of it.

I have a carvewright carving machine it took maybe 3 hrs to do all the carvings.


----------

